# Slow Cooker / Crock Pot



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Anyone know where to get a good one in Dubai? Anyone used one and can recommend a particular brand?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

good question!

My wife's old faithful slow cooker was the only thing to break in the container. Could do with a new one before she pitches up!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ours is a Russell Hobbs from the UK. Seems to work well enough. I've seen them in C4, Geant, Sharraf and Spinneys/Waitrose. They perform a pretty basic function, so can't see there being a massive difference between them when it comes to ok brands.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Union COOP on al Wasl rd has hundreds of these.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Union COOP on al Wasl rd has hundreds of these.


Yesterday they didn't


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Friday they did! I was looking at them enviously. 2nd floor right? Top of the elevator turn left and they are on the left


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Friday they did! I was looking at them enviously. 2nd floor right? Top of the elevator turn left and they are on the left


As my missus says - if it's not blo*dy in front of you then it's lost etc etc 

Saw plenty of rice and veg steamers but no slow cooker, will have another look today though, cheers.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Spinneys Mankool Road I got mine


----------

